# Harmony 550 Universal Remote....



## quadman (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering what the opinions were of this particular Harmony universal remote. This seems like a hell of a price on a basic entry level universal remote.

http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?ed...sal Remote Control - 966208-0403/966208-0215

Thoughts anyone?

:no clue:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know if it is "entry level".
There are cheaper "universal" remotes out there.
Depends if you want Logitech.

Mike


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Harmony line of remotes is very good. For their line, the 550 is one of the "entry" models. That one you linked is refurbished, so that price doesn't seem like a steal to me. I haven't seen the "entry" models go on any great sales lately, but I picked one of the 550s up two full years ago for ~$30.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the 880 and the 550 and llike the 550 the best.


----------

